# Architects/Surveyor Costa Blanca?



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey all, 

Can anybody recommend any good architects/property surveyors on the Costa Blanca, preferably dealing with the surrounding areas of Alicante city?
I have found a couple but thought asking for any personal experiences good or bad would be a good idea too.

Any idea how much a standard property survey will cost?

Basically we need someone who can do a property survey on a/some properties for us prior to buying a property.

Also with the possibility of later reno work if we want to knock a wall down and to check off the plans for an observatory build.

Preferably we would like to use just the one company for everything.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pazcat said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Can anybody recommend any good architects/property surveyors on the Costa Blanca, preferably dealing with the surrounding areas of Alicante city?
> I have found a couple but thought asking for any personal experiences good or bad would be a good idea too.
> ...



They seem to be quite few and far between!

Mark Paddon seems to advertise a lot - never used him so can't actually recommend him.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks, I hadn't heard of that one before but firefox and avast block his website.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pazcat said:


> Thanks, I hadn't heard of that one before but firefox and avast block his website.


I've just checked using Chrome and AVG - no problem with his site at all.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Nope, no joy on any browser for me.

I found a related site about him though that said the average fee is around 545 euro.
Does that sound a bit right?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Are you using this site Surveys Spain | Surveyor Spain ?

If you follow the yellow link for more details, then the top price quoted for a 3 bed detached villa in Javea is as you quote but he also mentions much cheaper quotes.

Either way, if you want a survey, I would say it is not expensive for what you get.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

We used a company called Bersham Gestion Arquitectonica for our Energy Performance Certificate. They are based in El Campello which is not too far away.

We were very pleased with them. The person we dealt with was Francisca Berenguer Samper. She is an architect.

Their email is [email protected]

I have no idea if the do what you want or how much they would charge.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I can't access that website at all though on any browser so can't see anything.

Thanks Dun for the contact. No harm in sending an email anyway.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pazcat said:


> I can't access that website at all though on any browser so can't see anything.
> 
> Thanks Dun for the contact. No harm in sending an email anyway.


Hmmm. I suspect you have a serious internet problem. I tried on my son's laptop (windows 8 and Firefox) and all was well.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

It's just avast blocking it on my computer and has set up a firewall or something. It's likely got a dodgy ad somewhere. Various online website scanners flag it up too as having something nasty on it.


----------

